# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Πολύ αργή περιστροφή μοτέρ, καφετιέρα Saeco

## invader7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, καλή χρονιά με υγεία και καλές επισκευές.

Αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με τη καφετιέρα μας που χάλασε πρίν 2-3 μήνες. Η καφετιέρα είναι η Saeco Incanto Deluxe.
Το μήνυμα που εμφανίζει είναι "Brew Unit Blocked" και σημαίνει πως έχει μπλοκάρει το αποσπώμενο κομμάτι το οποίο θα δείτε εδώ 



Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι κινείται απο ένα μοτέρ της Fasco, το D2720 http://www.fasco.com/distribution/pr...-motors-specs/ και κάνει αριστερόστροφη κίνηση και στην συνέχεια δεξιόστροφη.

Και οι 2 κινήσεις που κάνει είναι αρκετά αργές συνοδευόμενες απο εναν θόρυβο που εύκολα λες οτι "ζορίζεται", η μια απο τις 2 κινήσεις είναι αρκετά πιο αργή σαν να μην γυρνάει καθόλου.

IMG_8078.jpg

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε το μοτέρ συνοδεύεται απο 2 πυκνωτές, με το ένα ποδαράκι κολλημένο πάνω στο "κέλυφος" του μοτέρ. Δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο πάιζουν πάντως ο ένας απο τους 2 πυκνωτές είχε σπασμένη κόλληση και δεν έκανε καλή επαφή. Τον κόλλησα και το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

Πιστεύω πως το μοτέρ τα έφτυσε, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που μπορώ να βρώ κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα (ebay βρήκα) και επίσης πως θα καταφέρω να κολλήσω τους πυκνωτές πάνω στο κέλυφος, δεν κολλάνε με τίποτα, δεν πιάνει η κόλληση εκεί πάνω.

Καμιά ιδέα, που μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιο μοτέρ ή μήπως σκέφτεστε ότι δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι το μοτέρ και να είναι κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα που "οδηγεί" το μοτέρ;

Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι κινείται απο ένα μοτέρ της Fasco, το D2720 http://www.fasco.com/distribution/pr...-motors-specs/ και κάνει αριστερόστροφη κίνηση και στην συνέχεια δεξιόστροφη.


Όντως στο link αναφέρει κάποια μοτέρ με κωδικό D2720 αλλά βάση της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι τα ίδια , στο link αναφέρονται για τροφοδοσία 230V αλλά η πιο κάτω φωτογραφία μάλλον κατευθύνεται σε dc μοτέρ . Στο link είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος και σε ιπποδύναμη .



> και επίσης πως θα καταφέρω να κολλήσω τους πυκνωτές πάνω στο κέλυφος, δεν κολλάνε με τίποτα, δεν πιάνει η κόλληση εκεί πάνω.


Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πρεσσαρισμένα / με ηλεκτροπόντα με την εξωτερική κυλινδρική βάση του μοτέρ , δεν είναι κολλημένα , εν πάση περίπτωση κόλλησε τα από το σημείο που έσπασε .
Θα πρέπει να βρεις ποια είναι τα πραγματικά χαρακτηριστικά του μοτέρ και με τι είδους τροφοδοσία λειτουργεί για να το δοκιμάσεις και εξωτερικά χωρίς φορτίο.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Στελλιο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι οι πυκνωτες που λες..Βρισκονται εκει για να γειωνουν τα παρασιτα που δημιουργουνται απο την κινηση του μοτερ οποτε κατι αλλο φταιει.

----------


## invader7

Χμμμ.. έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Όντως οι πυκνωτές είναι για να γειώνουν τα παράσιτα ή να μετριάζουν κάτι άλλο, τα κόλλησα και δεν είχε καμία διαφορά.
Όντως είναι πρεσσαρισμένα, δεν είναι κολλημένα.

Όσο για τα λάθος χαρακτηριστικά του μοτέρ, έτσι εξηγείτε ότι δεν έβρισκα κάτι στο ebay !! Άλλο έψαχνα... και επειδή δεν ξέρω απο μοτέρ δεν κατάλαβα οτι το PDF που έδωσα έλεγε ότι νάναι.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να αναγνωρίσω το μοτέρ ή να καταλάβω πόσα volt χρειάζεται; Δεν έχει κάτι άλλο γραμμένο πάνω του. Τέλος, παίζει να μην είναι το μοτέρ; και να είναι κάποια πλακέτα που το "οδηγεί"; Υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://philips.encompass.com/item/9.../996530002796/
https://wiki.wholelattelove.com/imag...ts_Diagram.pdf
https://coffeemachineparts.com.au/in...inder-assembly

https://espressodolce.ca/product/sae...a-primea-120v/

----------


## invader7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Το βρήκα τυχαία σε ελληνικό μαγαζί 13ευρό, αύριο θα το έχω στα χέρια μου θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι οι πυκνωτές καθώς δεν μπορώ να τους κολλήσω πάνω...

Καμιά ιδέα; σκεφτηκα να το δέσω με κάποιο δεματικό (ξέρω μπακάλικο αλλά δεν έχω άλλη λύση) έτσι ώστε να ακουμπάει και να μην χάνει την επαφή ή αλλιώς να μην τους βάλω καθόλου.

----------


## nyannaco

Για να πιάσει η κολληση στο κέλυφος του κινητήρα, πρεπει να ξύσεις με μαχαιράκι μια μικρη περιοχή να αγριέψει, και μετα να βαλεις σολντερινη και καλαι με το κολλητηρι.

----------


## invader7

Άλλαξα το μοτέρ και εξακολουθεί να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Έκανα αυτό που έπρεπε να είχα κάνει απο την πρώτη μέρα, δηλαδή μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google και βρήκα πως το πιο πιθανό είναι να φταίει ένα transistor που ονομάζεται TIP33C και είναι υπεύθυνο για την τάση στο μοτέρ. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα στην συγκεκριμένη σειρά απο ότι διάβασα. Θα προσπαθήσω να το αλλάξω αύριο για να δούμε αν ήταν αυτό.

----------


## invader7

Ακόμα πιο απλά, συνέδεσα 12V στο μοτεράκι και πάει σφαίρα! άρα δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα εξ αρχής, παίζουν κανονικά και τα 2 μοτέρ, τζάμπα το αγόρασα. Έτσι λοιπόν πήγα την πλακέτα σε επαγγελματία για να μετρήσει το τρανσιστορ (TIP33C) και μου είπε πως είναι μια χαρά. Όταν το πήγα μου είπε πως "αν δεν είναι το TIP33C, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι απο εκεί που "φεύγει" η εντονή και δεν αξίζει να επισκευαστεί/αλλαχθεί". Δεν ρώτησα περισσότερα δυστηχώς.

Τι σημαίνει "απο εκεί που φεύγει η εντολή" και γιατί δεν συμφέρει, πάει το μυαλό σας κάπου; Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και δεν γνωρίζω σχετικά...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τι σημαίνει "απο εκεί που φεύγει η εντολή" και γιατί δεν συμφέρει, πάει το μυαλό σας κάπου; Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και δεν γνωρίζω σχετικά...


Φαντάσου όπως είναι μια απλή βρύση , η βάνα της βρύσης είναι η εντολή για να ανοίξει / κλείσει η βρύση και να στείλει την απαραίτητη ποσότητα νερού (/ ρεύματος ) εκεί που θέλουμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε .
Τα επιμέρους μυξοπαρθενίστικα και ανεπρόκοπα ηλεκτρονικά της γύρω πλακέτας έχουν αστοχία στο να κουμαντάρουν την βάνα της βρύσης (τρανζίστορ) , οπότε και δεν στέλνει την απαραίτητη τροφοδοσία ρεύματος προς μοτέρ .
Άλλος ένας φόρος τιμής στις παλιές απλές και ένδοξες κατασκευές χωρίς την χρήση ηλεκτρονικών εκεί που δεν πρέπει έως που για μένα είναι απαγορευτικό .

----------


## ezizu

> ............................
> Τα επιμέρους *μυξοπαρθενίστικα* και* ανεπρόκοπα ηλεκτρονικά* της γύρω πλακέτας έχουν αστοχία στο να κουμαντάρουν την βάνα της βρύσης (τρανζίστορ)


Καλά έγραψες...χαχαχαχα...

Στέλιο ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας (μπρος-πίσω), ίσως βοηθήσουν να βρεθεί κάποια λύση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλά έγραψες...χαχαχαχα...
> 
> Στέλιο ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας (μπρος-πίσω), ίσως βοηθήσουν να βρεθεί κάποια λύση.


Το κακό είναι ότι έγραψα πληκτρολογώντας σε πληκτρολόγιο που δυστυχώς δεν είναι μηχανικό, μηχανικά πάντως βαστάει γερά   :Lol:

----------

ezizu (11-01-19)

----------


## invader7

Ευχαριστώ σε όσους απάντησαν, Πέτρο με κατατόπισες και σε ευχαριστώ! Σήφη έχεις δίκιο παράλειψη μου για τις φώτο για αυτό βάζω τώρα.

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε βίντεο με την επισκευή, το TIP33C και την Zener, δεν είναι η ίδια μηχανή αλλά είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 



IMG_8117.jpgIMG_8118.jpgIMG_8119.jpgIMG_8120.jpgIMG_8121.jpgIMG_8122.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στον αέρα δεν είναι?
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## invader7

Είναι κομμένο λίγο πλάγια και φαίνεται έτσι, κάνει επαφή κανονικά. Προσπαθώ να ξεκολλήσω το τρανσιστορ και δεν βγαινει με τπτ. Παίζει να έχει κάποια στρόση προστατευτική απο πάνω ή είναι κακό το κολλητήρι μου; Έβαλα και νεα κόλληση μπας και το ζεστάνω αλλά δεν κάνει τπτ, πολύ δύσκολο.

----------

